# Another VAG platform gets the inline 2.5L...



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

...on the new RS 3 Sportback!!!!










Highlights of the article:

• Five-cylinder turbo delivering 250 kW (340 hp) and 450 Nm (331.90 lb ft) of torque
• Zero to 100 km/h (62.14 mph) in 4.6 seconds, superior pulling power

In the great tradition of the brand, its engine boasts five cylinders and turbocharging technology. From a displacement of 2.5 liters come 250 kW (340 hp) of power and 450 Nm (331.90 lb-ft) of torque, with an average fuel consumption of just 9.1 liters of fuel per 100 km (25.85 US mpg). 

The 2.5-liter engine in the RS 3 Sportback will thrill passengers thanks to its tremendous pulling power and its voracious revving up to 6,800 rpm. The guttural roaring and growling, backed by the signature rhythm of the five-cylinder firing order make up the classic Audi soundtrack. A sound flap in the exhaust branch intensifies the sound even further. The flap is controlled via the standard Sport button, which also varies the engine response.

Powerful five-cylinder engines have a long legacy at Audi. In the 1980s, racing cars and production cars used them to edge out the competition. Even the first Audi RS model, the 1994 RS 2, had a five-cylinder engine. The 2.5-liter unit, already part of the TT RS specifications, now redefines the state of the art, having recently been named “International Engine of the Year” by a high-ranking jury of automotive journalists.

The 2.5 TFSI delivers 250 kW (340 hp) from a displacement of 2,480 cc: a specific power output of 100.8 kW (137.1 hp) per liter. The maximum torque of 450 Nm (331.90 lb-ft) is readily available at the low end of the rev range, around 1,600 rpm, and remains constant up to 5,300 revolutions. These general parameters yield excellent acceleration and elasticity values.

Just 49 centimeters (19.29 inches) in length, the five-cylinder unit is ultra-compact, tipping the scales at a mere 183 kilograms (403.45 pounds). The crankcase is made of vermicular-graphite cast iron, a high-strength yet lightweight material. Audi is the first car maker to use this material in a gasoline engine. Perfectly placed reinforcements further enhance the block’s loadability. The lightweight-design concept keeps the Audi RS 3 Sportback’s weight in check and pays off big in terms of axle?load distribution and, ultimately, handling.

The large turbocharger generates up to 1.2 bar of boost pressure. The intercooler downstream achieves an efficiency rate of over 80 percent. Like all Audi gasoline turbos, the 2.5 TFSI combines turbocharging technology with FSI direct injection. The marriage of these two technologies facilitates a high compression ratio (10.0:1) along with a correspondingly high efficiency ratio. Flaps in the intake tract mix the air as it flows in. The two camshafts, each adjustable by 42 degrees of crankshaft rotation, also enhance the efficiency of the mixture formation.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Yum! I hope we get these in north america and its not just a tease like the TT-RS.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/09/14/audi-tt-rs-headed-to-america-after-facebook-petition-success/


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Valve cover and Intake plz?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

I wonder if the NA 2.5L will get FSI eventually then


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it'd be so cool for someone to bu one of these 2.5 fsi, and have em totaled em...! then MOTOR SWAP!  innto an mkiv or something.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I want


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe an option for a north American Golf R. If they start mass producing these for another platform, it might make it cheap enough for them to sell them here.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> it'd be so cool for someone to bu one of these 2.5 fsi, and have em totaled em...! then MOTOR SWAP!  innto an mkiv or something.


i'm going for "something"  stay tuned:wave:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

it will be much cooler if one of us purchase one


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok but here's the kicker: Have you heard that Audi is planning to revive the legendary Quattro and guess what powers it? The sole engine will be the turbocharged, direct-injected 5-cylinder found in the TT-RS. Its been in development for 3 years and is expected to launch in the next 3 years. To save weight and cost thats the only engine and the only transmission will be the 6-speed manual since the 7spd R-tronic transmission would add too much weight, according to Audi, who is trying to keep the curb weight of the new car as close to the old one's.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

This isn't the same basic 2.5L in the Rabbit/Jettas is it?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

it's same engine from mk5 cars?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Same displacement, different head, direct injection, and other improvements. Not sure if the block is the same or not.

Sent from my Sourcery using Tapatalk


----------

